# On a quest after the most effective reflectors!



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

On a quest after the most effective reflectors!

Hey guys,
I've been contemplating over this issue for quite a while.
I'd love to hear your thought, experience (maybe someone who's a professional at optics) etc.
The main question being: WHAT ARE THE MOST EFFECTIVE REFLECTION DESIGNS?
For instance, I'm using Juwel (a German barnd) reflectors which are shaped with two angles, or "bends" if you wish. Naturally it has three profiles - the first on, upper (the one above the lamp), one which is short, and the third which is long. Here is a picture for illustration (from my tank):








Please say if the picture doesn't show.

The Juwel reflector is the basic kind in my opinion - Two angels, Three profiles.

The second type is a non-angular reflector which looks mainly designed as a curve. It surrounds the bulb almost completely. What do you reckon the effectiveness of this type?
Picture:









P.S. This pictures show that it has that slight triangular profile in the middle (cutting out from the complete "curve" design) probably to hold the bulb better. I've seen ones with a perfect rounded shape.

The third type is the one that has a lot of angles. Somewhat like - the more the merrier.
Here is a photo for example.









So, after having introduced the a few kinds of reflectors, here are a few questions:
Which do you reckon is superior and what makes it so?
Does a wider reflector necessarily mean better reflection of light since it "captures" more light?
Maybe there is no particular difference between each of these and this whole point of discussion is useless?
Thanks.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Found the a picture that show the second, rounded type better:


----------



## angel004 (Jul 22, 2009)

Could please tell where I could find the reflector like that?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I dont have all the answers but I settled on the Icecap. Whether its Icecap or Tek they all seemed the same. Some are wider that others.

Check out my post for a cool pic.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/54318-slr-reflectors-real-deal-nova-slr.html



angel004 said:


> Could please tell where I could find the reflector like that?


I got mine at Reefgeek.com


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.atiaquaristik.com/index.php?id=122,0,0,1,0,0


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

As with many aspects in this hobby, it can be beneficial to look to the reef side of things. Those guys have too much money and a serious case of "geek." Not that it's a bad thing. 
See: http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1112777

That thread is how I decided to go with Ice Caps. To sum up the above posted thread: Sunlight Supply customer service sucks, Ice Caps are better at concentrating light, Tek reflectors are better at overall light output and spread light further. I.E., Ice Caps would be a better choice in a tank under 18" wide.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for replying guys!

@ Indignation & Brilliant,
We don't have these models and brands (Tek2, IceCaps) of reflectors available here in Israel.. Though reading the info you linked me with was interesting.
We do have mainly these designs:

The regular two-angled reflector - looks exactly like this








It has one "wing" shorter than the other - possibly to increase effectiveness somehow.

And the self-manufactured reflector, the fully rounded and curved reflector which looks like this








It surrounds the light bulb completely

According to these parameters, which ones are more effective?


----------

